# Curry in a 3 way deal?



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i was reading on ESPN.com that the bulls were sending Curry away in a 3 way deal but they didnt say who they were sending him too (maybe its because i dont have espn insider) 

does anyone know what this is about


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ford says in Insider today that the Warriors are doing background checks into Curry. The rumored trade would be:

Curry to GS
Wilcox and Simmons to CHI
Dunleavy Jr. to LAC

I could live with this. Thoughts?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It still doesn't address our short and long term hole at the 2, but Simmons can give us some depth and this deal meets the one major stipulation I have for any trade of Curry or Chandler, which is that it puts Edward out West.

Wilcox is a beast in the making. He would immediately be one of the top three or so PFs in the East, I think.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Curry in a 3 way deal?*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Ford says in Insider today that the Warriors are doing background checks into Curry. The rumored trade would be:
> 
> Curry to GS
> ...


What??

Clips would give Simmons and Wilcox for Dunleavy!!!

I'd do this in a sec...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The Clippers are winning and Wilcox and Simmons have been huge for them yet this year. Why would they trade both of them for a bust?

Curry for Dunleavy straight up seems more likely to me, but I'd probably rather let Curry walk then trade him for Dunleavy.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kismet, where are you?

:trial balloon:

?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I would go as far as saying I'd trade Curry for Simmons/Wilcox alone - if this happens it would definately be the 1st good trade by Pax...

Simmons is playing great - 16.5 pnts in a high FG%!!and Local...(college)


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think Curry & Dunleavy at the end of the day are the best players in this deal so I would call it a loser. Simmons has played well this season but still seems like a bench guy to me. Wilcox has some talent but I don't think, in the end, that he will be better than Curry.

The good news is that this deal does fill a short term hole for the Bulls in terms of a 2 and an active big man. SHould make us marginally better this season at least. Don't care for it long term myself.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Chris Wilcox still has a ton of potential, but I'd say it's very likely that Bobby Simmons ends up being the best player in the deal.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

This can't be true. And if it somehow is, then I must say, the Clippers will do anything not to win.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Whether or not this rumor has legs, it does work on trade checker:

Chicago trades: C Eddy Curry (13.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 28.0 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Bobby Simmons (16.5 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 3.4 apg in 37.4 minutes) 
PF Chris Wilcox (12.7 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +15.9 ppg, +6.2 rpg, and +3.8 apg. 

L.A. Clippers trades: SF Bobby Simmons (16.5 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 3.4 apg in 37.4 minutes) 
PF Chris Wilcox (12.7 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: SF Mike Dunleavy (10.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.9 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -18.3 ppg, -8.2 rpg, and -1.7 apg. 

Golden State trades: SF Mike Dunleavy (10.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.9 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
Golden State receives: C Eddy Curry (13.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 28.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.4 ppg, +2.0 rpg, and -2.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Chicago, L.A. Clippers, and Golden State being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago, L.A. Clippers, and Golden State had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 2052273


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I think the Clippers would be getting ripped off. Wilcox is a solid inside player and Simmons is a nice scorer. I don't see how Dunleavy is fair value for both those players.

As far as the Bulls, since Curry just has not worked out I think these two guys in return is a pretty good deal.

And I really like it for G.S. They keep Pietrus and add a Center that they really need. More big men moving from East to West.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> This can't be true. And if it somehow is, then I must say, the Clippers will do anything not to win.


Another deal with no legs. The two best players in the deal are playing for the Clippers. 

Who trades Chris Wilcox and MIP-candidate Bobby Simmons for Mike Dunleavy Jr.?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If this deal is on the table and Pax doesn't pull the trigger...

As ScottMay said, the fans should head on down to the UC with torches (a la Frankenstein).


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I think Curry & Dunleavy at the end of the day are the best players in this deal so I would call it a loser. Simmons has played well this season but still seems like a bench guy to me. Wilcox has some talent but I don't think, in the end, that he will be better than Curry.
> 
> The good news is that this deal does fill a short term hole for the Bulls in terms of a 2 and an active big man. SHould make us marginally better this season at least. Don't care for it long term myself.


Ace, I can understand why Dunleavy was drafted as high as he was and I'm not ready to write him off a complete bust just yet, but when I've seen him play this year, he's looked lost -- it's hard to see him developing into a difference-maker at this point.

It seems that Pietrus can more than adequately step in and play the 3, so GS might as well take a flier on fixing Curry. I think this deal makes a lot of sense for them. LA . . . not as much, but Wilcox will never realize his full potential there, and I'm certain what Simmons is doing isn't sustainable. 

If the Bulls do this and stand pat with Chandler, I'll be pretty happy, I have to say.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

that aint happening


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> This can't be true. And if it somehow is, then I must say, the Clippers will do anything not to win.


Too true.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Another deal with no legs. The two best players in the deal are playing for the Clippers.
> ...


Yup, that would seem to be the general consensus here.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Chris Wilcox's numbers this year:

TEAM G GS MPG FGM-A FG% 3PM-A 3P% FTM-A FT% OFF DEF TOT APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
LAC 17 17 29.1 85-164 .518 0-0 .000 46-70 .657 1.70 4.60 6.40 1.2 .59 .71 2.12 3.20 12.7

Bobby Simmons' numbers this year:

TEAM G GS MPG FGM-A FG% 3PM-A 3P% FTM-A FT% OFF DEF TOT APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
LAC 17 17 37.4 109-197 .553 9-17 .529 53-58 .914 1.90 4.20 6.20 3.4 1.47 .12 2.29 3.40 16.5


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Simmons with a career season:

Stats 

Very high efficiency!

But there is some logic here:

GS - need inside scoring

Bulls - need someone to play SG and some Blockshots

Clips - Dad might use his kid the right way - while Maggete's game and Simmons Game is not built on outside shooting - Dunleavy is a shooter (or used to be) and it might turn out good also for Clips.He'd give them range.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Another deal with no legs. The two best players in the deal are playing for the Clippers.
> ...


Well, it comes from the pen of Chad Ford? How could it not be true?

Let's think about this for a minute though. What could the Bulls or the Warriors do to sweeten this deal for the Clips?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Cross your fingers on this one Bulls fans. This is a good one. Wilcox is a very solid young big man. I like him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it comes from the pen of Chad Ford? How could it not be true?
> ...


They'd both have to throw in first round picks and yet I still don't know why they would do it. Dunleavy is a bum. He is not playing well and he's as timid as a school girl out there. 

The Clippers are actually above .500 right now. Why would they make a deal with two of the worst teams in the NBA? For Mike Dunleavy Jr? :whofarted


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

didn't wilcox and chandler almost get into a fight?


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Just curious, but say this deal does go through, than it would pair the two Dunleavys together. Would that be the first father(coach)/son(player) combo in the NBA? Dealing with playing time would be a very testy issue.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it comes from the pen of Chad Ford? How could it not be true?
> ...


If anything - I think GS is the one that has to sweeten the trade - Getting Curry (big) for Dunleavy.from what I see it can be 2nd rounders.Calbert Cheaney maybe , or Najera in some way...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Are you kidding me? Yes. Curry and Wilcox are putting up similar numbers but the plus to this trade is Simmons. 

This may be the best offer we will get.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't see that deal happening but this one could happen after the 15th:



L.A. Clippers trades: SF Bobby Simmons (16.5 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 3.4 apg in 37.4 minutes) 
PF Chris Wilcox (12.7 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
C Zeljko Rebracca (1.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.1 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: SF Mike Dunleavy (10.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.9 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
PG Ben Gordon (11.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 22.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.1 ppg, -7.4 rpg, and -0.2 apg. 

Golden State trades: SF Eduardo Najera (4.1 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 12.0 minutes) 
SF Mike Dunleavy (10.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.9 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
Golden State receives: C Zeljko Rebracca (1.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.1 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (13.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 28.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +0.1 ppg, +0.6 rpg, and -2.6 apg. 

Chicago trades: PG Ben Gordon (11.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 22.9 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (13.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 28.0 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Bobby Simmons (16.5 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 3.4 apg in 37.4 minutes) 
PF Chris Wilcox (12.7 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
SF Eduardo Najera (4.1 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 12.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +9.0 ppg, +6.8 rpg, and +2.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Are you kidding me? Yes. Curry and Wilcox are putting up similar numbers but the plus to this trade is Simmons.
> 
> This may be the best offer we will get.


Or at least the best offer made up by the media, since yesterday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> I don't see that deal happening but this one could happen after the 15th:
> 
> 
> ...


For the Bulls part of this, I say no. I like the Ford trade better. I do like Najera, though. But not at the expense of Gordon.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm beginning to doubt my trade checker approval above. I tried Curry for Wilcox and Simmons alone and got a no. If the Clips include Chalmers it works, but not until Dec 15.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> I don't see that deal happening but this one could happen after the 15th:
> 
> 
> ...


good trade, 

when you get that undecided feeling in your gut, you know you are getting closer to equal value. 

_Clips:_ Livingston and Gordon appear to be a good tandem. Livingston could cover the larger wing men on D -- his skill set is more combo then pure point guard, anyways. This would also allow for a Dunleavy reunion. 

_Bulls:_ Bulls get value for Curry a player they most likely don't plan on resigning. They score a young pf, moving ty to center, and another swing man allowing Deng to take over sg duties. Not to mention, a good jib cut in Najera. (c) Scotty May 2004.

_GS:_ GS gets value for Dunleavy, allowing them space to resign Pietrus and a young center. 

Works, on a couple different levels.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

This deal makes no sense as the warriors just signed Murphy and Foyle to big money and also paid Jrich and Fisher so I dont think its possible theywould trade for another player who is gonna wanna get paid next summer and Curry would want more than what Murphy is getting which is 6yrs 60 million .This just aint happening folks .



> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1914283
> 
> The Warriors reached agreement Monday night on extensions for Jason Richardson and Troy Murphy
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Just can't believe the Clips would do this.

A Chandler, Wilcox, Deng Simmons, Hinrich team would be fast as hell and fun to watch.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> This deal makes no sense as the warriors just signed Murphy and Foyle to big money and also paid Jrich and Fisher so I dont think its possible theywould trade for another player who is gonna wanna get paid next summer and Curry would want more than what Murphy is getting which is 6yrs 60 million .This just aint happening folks .


However they are planning on acquiring him, Ford says GS has been doing "extensive" background checks on Curry. They're considering it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha, did anyone mention yet that the Clippers would be getting Mike Dunleavy Jr. to play for Mike Dunleavy Sr.? How cute.

I wonder how much his father-son inside info plays into this trade.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> haha, did anyone mention yet that the Clippers would be getting Mike Dunleavy Jr. to play for Mike Dunleavy Sr.? How cute.
> 
> I wonder how much his father-son inside info plays into this trade.


If Dunleavy Sr. were the Clips' GM, that would be one thing, but he's not. 

I still like Jr.'s potential more than some in this thread. He has all court skills, much like a Deng.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Curry in a 3 way deal?*



> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> What??
> ...


3 ways trade needs 3rd team help.

example: 

Knicks get Brand and 3 years 1st rounders.
Pistons get Penny
Clippers get Ben Wallace, Prince, Darko, Billups.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Whether or not this rumor has legs, it does work on trade checker:
> 
> Chicago trades: C Eddy Curry (13.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 28.0 minutes)
> ...



RealGM isn't a secret anymore. A lot of bball writers use it knowing that others will immediately check their "proposals".


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> RealGM isn't a secret anymore. A lot of bball writers use it knowing that others will immediately check their "proposals".


They also offer a special in depth checker with some extras to NBA Gm's, I understand a lot of them use em too.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I actually think this is a good deal for the Clippers. MikeDJr would be great alongside Maggs. Throw in Kittles coming back as well along with Livingston and Jaric and they are nice upfront. Brand,Kaman,Moore, and Rebraca is sufficent at 4/5 as well. Livingston,Maggette,Dunleavy,Brand, Kaman is a very nice unit for the Clippers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> If Dunleavy Sr. were the Clips' GM, that would be one thing, but he's not.
> ...


You don't think Dunleavy Sr. has some sort of say in personel movements? I guarantee if the Clips were entertaining trade ideas and they even halfway thought about Dunleavy Jr. they'd go talk to Dad. They'd be retarded not to.

Dad probably knows son is being misused and abused on crapola team Oakland. Maybe he KNOWS his son is better than Simmons and Wilcox, who are playing about as well as they possibly can right now(best time to trade them). Anybody that thinks Bobby Simmons is for real should have their head examined, btw. He's hot right now, but he'll be back out of the league within a year more than likely. And Wilcox....well trading him makes way for Kaman to come back into the lineup. They were just showcasing him for a trade anyways.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Simmons is nice.

But I wonder if seeing how Nash has elevated Amare's game might make Thorn think Kidd could elevate Curry's game.

I'd love to have Jefferson.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

The Clippers would be absolutely crazy to do this. Simmons just is not missing mid-range jumpers this season. Throw in his good defense, and this 24 year-old looks to be a more athletic Richard Hamilton. The way Simmons is playing, he probably would be the best player on the Bulls right now.

This really is another case where people never really get over their first impressions of Simmons (a second round pick) and Dunleavy (a high first round pick). If Dunleavy were doing what Simmons is doing this season, everybody in the country would know about it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> Livingston,Maggette,Dunleavy,Brand, Kaman is a very nice unit for the Clippers.


But they've been winning with Jaric, Maggette, Simmons, Brand, Wilcox.

Why change? Especially when all you're doing is trading two breakout starters for a turd of a third overall pick. I'd rather go with something that's working over something that might work.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Simmons is nice.
> 
> But I wonder if seeing how Nash has elevated Amare's game might make Thorn think Kidd could elevate Curry's game.
> ...


Now that's really not going to happen. The Nets just made Jefferson the centerpiece of their rebuilding this offseason. Kidd is the one who might move.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> I actually think this is a good deal for the Clippers. MikeDJr would be great alongside Maggs. Throw in Kittles coming back as well along with Livingston and Jaric and they are nice upfront. Brand,Kaman,Moore, and Rebraca is sufficent at 4/5 as well. Livingston,Maggette,Dunleavy,Brand, Kaman is a very nice unit for the Clippers.


But what makes it better than what they have now?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a PF that could score downlow. wow. :drool: :gopray:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't think Dunleavy Sr. has some sort of say in personel movements? I guarantee if the Clips were entertaining trade ideas and they even halfway thought about Dunleavy Jr. they'd go talk to Dad. They'd be retarded not to.
> ...


I don't think any coach/daddy could force a gm to make this trade.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> They also offer a special in depth checker with some extras to NBA Gm's, I understand a lot of them use em too.


why not, could you imagine trying to put together trades without a computerized checkier, ick. . .


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> why not, could you imagine trying to put together trades without a computerized checkier, ick. . .


Yeah...you might trade Elton Brand for Tyson Chandler without realizing that you could ask back more in the trade.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey now. Sam Smith proposed this a month ago.



> Monday means . . .
> 
> What about my Eddy Curry trade of the week? I'm glad you asked. Warriors executive Chris Mullin was said to have some interest in Curry before Bulls coach Scott Skiles yanked Curry early and didn't bring him back in a loss to Golden State last week. The Warriors are said to be willing to deal Mike Dunleavy. Golden State clearly needs a center. Of course, after watching Curry get four points and two rebounds against them, they might not think Curry is a center. Adonal Foyle is Golden State's $40 million mistake--a contract that made Curry believe he's worth $80 million, ending his negotiations with the Bulls. Foyle rarely plays now. I thought either Troy Murphy or Jason Richardson made some sense, but the Warriors re-signed them to take them out of the trade equation. I don't want Dunleavy, but how about a three-way deal with Dunleavy going to the Clippers, where his father is coach, Chris Wilcox from Los Angeles to the Bulls and Curry to the Warriors? The Clippers could use a small forward and have a surplus of power forwards. With the Bulls having given away so many pieces recently, they have to get a potential top-tier player for Curry. So they need to play him until he drops.


If Chris Mullin is taking ideas from Sam Smith......


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that's really not going to happen. The Nets just made Jefferson the centerpiece of their rebuilding this offseason. Kidd is the one who might move.


Still...centers win more than guards/forwards do.

Ok...if we can't get Jefferson...howabout Kidd?

He has enough offensive targets to toss the ball around to.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah...you might trade Elton Brand for Tyson Chandler without realizing that you could ask back more in the trade.




the first viable explanation for the trade in the last 4 years. (sarcasm -- actually, i wasn't opposed to the reasoning behind the trade at the time. live and learn.)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Still...centers win more than guards/forwards do.
> ...


Not centers like Eddy Curry, we are sadly coming to realize.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> A Chandler, Wilcox, Deng Simmons, Hinrich team would be fast as hell and fun to watch.


This is why the deal won't happen. We're not supposed to be fun to watch.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Another deal with no legs. The two best players in the deal are playing for the Clippers.
> ...


i'm thinking dunleavy's father would want such a trade...maybe his mother too.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

From the original deal suggested, Curry to Golden State, Dunleavy to LA and Wilcox and Simmons to Chicago - I'd do that in a heartbeat. I can see why the Warriors do it, they get a good young center who can score and they get rid of Duleavy and can insert Pietrus into the lineup. I think that makes them a better team. From the Bulls perspective, it's not a bad deal. Wilcox is a good young player and at least he has a heart. Simmons is having a great year. What I can't see is why LA does it. Unless there are some picks or other "fringe" players involved - it doesn't make sense for them. They're playing well - in the west for crying out loud! If it ain't broke - don't fix it!

Ahhhhh.... This is probably just one of about 1000 deals we'll be privvy to from various "insiders" as the trading deadline approaches.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

You guys are underestimating how good a Livingston/Maggette/Dunleavy trio would be. They are a perfect well balanced perimeter group. Also a lot of size as well, 6'6,6'7,6'9. That is nice.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I would like to see a variation of this trade based on these principles:

CHI trades: Curry and Gordon
CHI recieves: Wilcox and Petrius

GS trades: Petrius, Dunleavy and Biedrens
GS recieves: Curry, Gordon and Simmons

LAC trade: Wilcox and Simons
LAC recieves: Dunleavy and Biedrens

I can't, however, get a trade like this approved by RealGM.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The bulls are not going to trade Gordon under any situation so we can all just forget that, thro i would love to get pietrus.

One reason the clippers might want to trade simmons is that he will be an UFA after this year and their owner is very unlikely to dish out big money for him, even thro i think he is an excellent player. Also the clippers are rich at SG/SF so losing simmons is really no big deal. now why they would trade away Willcox, strange but maybe the will but (what is his name form Mich there center) will move into the starting line up and they dont want to pay willcox when the time comes. 

I love this trade and if we could get pietrus and willcox i would love that to. But i know gordon has struggled but make my words he is going to be a star in this league and i would perfer it be on the bulls.

david


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i can see why all three teams would do this trade , and i think the bulls will eventually wind up with the worst of this deal.

1. bobby simmons is a player in their sys. in the bulls sys. under skiles he will be forced to pick and roll and handle the ball which is not a stregnth of his , he is a good mid range shooter and defender at this point , if they flip flopped on offense with deng and let deng do more of the ballhandling it would have a better chance of working out. But simmons can be a player that works out because he works hard and he unlike most our young players who work hard , he gets some results for his effort. i like bobby simmons but i wouldn't trade curry for him.

wilcox is basically tyson with less height more polish , his addition may be a big problem , as he is in essence duplication of tyson , his defense is sub par and he doesn't block shots despite his leaping ability and he has to be the smallest 6'10 man on our planet.he also rebounds at the same rate as curry ...actually he is a little worse.

2 imo eddy curry will eventually be the equal of patrick ewing and probably as maligned throughout his career, the warriors are perfect for him troy murphy is a 4 who can spread the floor as can Jrich , fisher , pietrus and cliff robinson, they need a post up player in the worst way. .

3 mike jr will most likely turn into a star under his father mark my words , if his own father cant make him play up to expectations all is lost for him...and has anyone noticed that the clips with that deal become the duke basketball graduate school livingston (signed a letter of intent) corey , elton and jr. playing the 1-4

dunleavy jr has all the talent in the world, he uses it poorly that may change with a trade.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Chad Ford should be killed for getting our hopes up.

Pretty much all there is to say has been said... the Clippers are getting screwed in this deal. I just can't see a legitimate reason to do it from their side.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Chad Ford should be killed for getting our hopes up.
> 
> Pretty much all there is to say has been said... the Clippers are getting screwed in this deal. I just can't see a legitimate reason to do it from their side.


legitimate reason: Dunleavy is a great skills player on both side of the ball.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> ... I became a Clippers season-ticket holder.
> 
> Only one outcome would be more improbable than the Sox winning the Series: The Clips winning a series. For the past 25 years, they've been a punchline, the sports version of a joke about Michael Jackson's nose. Over that span, they finished over .500 just twice. They made the playoffs only two times -- in consecutive years, no less, during the fondly remembered Larry Brown Era -- and didn't advance past the first round either time. They have a losing all-time record against every team in the league. You could make a pretty good case that World B. Free was the third-greatest Clipper ever. I mean, the tortured history of the Clippers is a whole other column. You can't imagine more bad things happening to a team that wasn't good in the first place.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/041201

Don't think the Clips are going to mess with that.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> You guys are underestimating how good a Livingston/Maggette/Dunleavy trio would be. They are a perfect well balanced perimeter group. Also a lot of size as well, 6'6,6'7,6'9. That is nice.


I think you don't understand how culd the quad of Jaric/Livingston/Maggette/Simmons already is, no need to trade for hopes and dreams.

ON another note, if they keep that team together (big if with the Clips) they are going to be real good.


----------



## p_s (Jul 21, 2004)

The clips don't want to have to try and pay Simmons. Also Wilcox is a redundant piece with Kaman and Brand. Dunleavy is still on a rookie contract -- Same year as JWill I think.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Great deal for Chicago.

I will believe it when I see it. :uhoh:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> This really is another case where people never really get over their first impressions of Simmons (a second round pick) and Dunleavy (a high first round pick). If Dunleavy were doing what Simmons is doing this season, everybody in the country would know about it.


My thoughts exactly, what are you people thinking? Simmons has been outstanding this year and it's not just because he's shooting well. His defense is great and it's obvious, that he spent a ton of time working on his game this summer. He's not the same player that was drafted in the second round and he has a long NBA career ahead of him.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>p_s</b>!
> The clips don't want to have to try and pay Simmons. Also Wilcox is a redundant piece with Kaman and Brand. Dunleavy is still on a rookie contract -- Same year as JWill I think.


That's a good point though, the Clips probably don't want to pay Simmons. I hadn't thought about that. That makes it a little bit more reasonable for them. Still don't see why they want Dunleavy though. He sucks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a good point though, the Clips probably don't want to pay Simmons. I hadn't thought about that. That makes it a little bit more reasonable for them. Still don't see why they want Dunleavy though. He sucks.


his daddy thinks they are using him incorrectly.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

i moved too washington 3 1/2 years ago and watch simmons when he played for the wiz. Zero offensive back then but he was one of the best defenders i have seen. Great athlete. With his newly found offensive game he would be a great fit for the bulls. And i also agree the ckips owner never pays for marginal players and i think he is unlikely to sign simmons to a big time deal that would have to be a little above the MLE.

That may be what is going on and dunleavy is only on his 3rd year.

david


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> his daddy thinks they are using him incorrectly.


Dunleavy + Livingston = Square Skinny - great skills players on both side of the ball.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I think Curry & Dunleavy at the end of the day are the best players in this deal so I would call it a loser.



I like Fisher and Foyle in the mix.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

One concern I have is that Wilcox is a very unskilled guy. Like Chandler, he needs players around him who can set him up, and I'm not at all sure we have that.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> legitimate reason: Dunleavy is a great skills player on both side of the ball.


Also, many look at what Curry's doing and see his value as next to nothing. But when he gets involved in trade talks, other teams are looking at trading for an Eddy Curry they believe, in their system, can turn into the all star he's supposed to be. And there's going to be a bunch of teams calling for him, raising his value even more. Thank all those pathetic big men in the NBA.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I wonder who is Chad Ford's source from chicago????

A Sam Smith all weekly article ??

Give me a break :laugh:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I think Curry & Dunleavy at the end of the day are the best players in this deal so I would call it a loser. Simmons has played well this season but still seems like a bench guy to me. Wilcox has some talent but I don't think, in the end, that he will be better than Curry.
> 
> The good news is that this deal does fill a short term hole for the Bulls in terms of a 2 and an active big man. SHould make us marginally better this season at least. Don't care for it long term myself.


you'd have to be a damn fool not to do this deal man...

chris wilcox has outplayed curry and chandler both all season...

[email protected] being better than Wilcox...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a good point though, the Clips probably don't want to pay Simmons. I hadn't thought about that. That makes it a little bit more reasonable for them. Still don't see why they want Dunleavy though. He sucks.


They probably don't want to pay Wilocx either. What's the point when they have Brand and Kaman?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> (c) Scotty May 2004.


lol on the copyright


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Would this trade prevent the Bulls from drafting their 100th power forward post dynasty?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

There are some good points. Wilcox has been a bit overrated. He averages less points and same amount of rebounds than Curry in more time. The principal in this deal is Simmons. He really has become a very good player. Maybe a little above his head, but regardless he just looks excellent out there. Regardless of if we make this deal or not it's the progresssion of Tyson Chandler that will determine how much better we get as the season goes on.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

I dont see why the Clippers would do this deal. Dunleavy is an NBA bust at this point so i dont blame GS for getting what they can for him, in fact i would think their trying to get rid of him before the league realizes how much of a bust he is. His body is still built for college ball, even then his jumper is hot and cold like Jamals. I'd laugh if Chicago really traded Curry for him, that would be another bone-headed Chicago trade, especially when Dunleavy's value is just going downhill, if they wait another year or two or whenever his contract expires, they can probably get him for free. 

Meanwhile Wilcox and Simmons have both shown they can start and play in this league, Simmons has been HUGE for the Clippers, and will still probably be starting over Kittles when he gets fully recovered. Dunleavy doesnt compare with either of them at this point, nor Curry. I cant believe some people here actually want Dunleavy, thats funny. Watch Golden State play, i only do it because i have J. Richardson on my fantasy team, but Dunleavy is awful value for any of these players.

Regardless, i dont believe any of these trades have much merit, altho i do believe these players are on the blocks, well, everyone but Simmons. Cant see the Clippers trading Simmons right now w/ how crucial hes been to their wins.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*You could add Fish and Foyle in to the deal anytime*

Be my guest


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> I dont see why the Clippers would do this deal. Dunleavy is an NBA bust at this point so i dont blame GS for getting what they can for him, in fact i would think their trying to get rid of him before the league realizes how much of a bust he is. His body is still built for college ball, even then his jumper is hot and cold like Jamals. I'd laugh if Chicago really traded Curry for him, that would be another bone-headed Chicago trade, especially when Dunleavy's value is just going downhill, if they wait another year or two or whenever his contract expires, they can probably get him for free.
> 
> Meanwhile Wilcox and Simmons have both shown they can start and play in this league, Simmons has been HUGE for the Clippers, and will still probably be starting over Kittles when he gets fully recovered. Dunleavy doesnt compare with either of them at this point, nor Curry. I cant believe some people here actually want Dunleavy, thats funny. Watch Golden State play, i only do it because i have J. Richardson on my fantasy team, but Dunleavy is awful value for any of these players.
> ...


Happy, with the two promising small forwards we have acquired this offseason, I can't see any way we could trade for Dunleavy.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I know this can't be a good trade for LA because I have an irrational attachment to Curry...and I'd make the trade. 

Also, I think it's funny how Tyson is back on top in our minds again...or at least he is in my mind. We do it to ourselves...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

2 things

GS is clearly a natural trading partner. They need a post presence and we have that in Curry. We need a wingman and they are loaded in that.

If Pietrus doesnt come back in a trade for Curry, I doubt Pax even bothers personally


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

rlucus,

If GS is trading away there starting SF don't they need a SF in return. i know pietrus can play SF but his natural position is SG.

So if GS really wants curry isn't the natural trade: curry and simmons to GS, Curry to LA, and pietrus and willcox to the bulls?

david


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> They also offer a special in depth checker with some extras to NBA Gm's, I understand a lot of them use em too.


Just curious, where did you hear this from?

I agree with the general sentiment being shown, either the Bulls or the Warriors need to throw in something to sweeten the deal for the Clippers. I doubt the Warriors will trade both Pietrus AND Dunleavy, so maybe the Bulls will have to throw in a protected first rounder.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> rlucus,
> 
> If GS is trading away there starting SF don't they need a SF in return. i know pietrus can play SF but his natural position is SG.
> ...



Thats a neat trick. Curry goes to the Warriors and the Clippers.

How does that work?

He only plays in home games?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious, where did you hear this from?
> ...


several people. When realgm started the guys who got it up and going were old board buddies from my espn days.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious, where did you hear this from?



I believe it was in an issue of SI that said this.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Toronto trades: SF Vince Carter (16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes)
Toronto receives: C Dale Davis (2.1 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.0 minutes)
SG Jason Richardson (18.6 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 3.7 apg in 36.4 minutes)
C Jared Reiner (2.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 9.7 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +7.3 ppg, +9.3 rpg, and +1.0 apg.

Golden State trades: C Dale Davis (2.1 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.0 minutes)
PF Clifford Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.2 apg in 22.1 minutes)
SG Jason Richardson (18.6 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 3.7 apg in 36.4 minutes)
Golden State receives: PF Antonio Davis (5.1 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.8 apg in 22.8 minutes)
C Eddy Curry (13.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 28.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -9.0 ppg, -1.5 rpg, and -3.9 apg.

Chicago trades: C Jared Reiner (2.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 9.7 minutes)
PF Antonio Davis (5.1 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 0.8 apg in 22.8 minutes)
C Eddy Curry (13.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 28.0 minutes)
Chicago receives: SF Vince Carter (16.1 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.2 minutes)
PF Clifford Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.2 apg in 22.1 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +1.7 ppg, -7.8 rpg, and +2.9 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Toronto, Golden State, and Chicago being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto, Golden State, and Chicago had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> You guys are underestimating how good a Livingston/Maggette/Dunleavy trio would be. They are a perfect well balanced perimeter group. Also a lot of size as well, 6'6,6'7,6'9. That is nice.


This would be true, if Dunleavy was any good. Simmons has outplayed Dunleavy in every facet of the game this year. Why would they deal him for scrub *** Dunleavy?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That would just be a HORRIBLE trade for the Clippers, maybe the worst in franchise history!

Wilcox (who owns) and Simmons (who is better than Dunleavy) for Dunleavy?! WTF kind of trade is that?

The Bulls rape the Clippers up hardcore in that trade as Wilcox is really just as good (if not, better) than Curry and Simmons is very talented.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

i say HECK no to the notion of trading curry


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Curry, Piatowski and AD to Warriors 

Dunleavy and Hinrich to LA 

Wilcox , Jaric , a protected 1st round pick from LA ( 1 - 7 protected ) Dale Davis and Speedy Claxton to Chicago 

*

Chandler
Wilcox
Deng
Jaric
Gordon

Nocioni
Duhon
LA's draft pick - 8 - 14 

*

+ $25M in cap room next summer


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Dunleavy's stats have taken a dive because his minutes have taken a dive. I guarantee you he'll be back at 15 6 and 4 when he gets on the Clips.

Curry's stats have taken a hit, similarly for constricted minutes in various games. The fact he got benched so much this game means more than just the fact that he's not playing well... or does it?

That smells very deeply of a trade coming up, VERY soon.

I can see why Dunleavy Sr. would want his son on his team. He'd REALLY maximize his abilities.

We'd make out the best in terms of statistical benefit, but unless Deng or Simmons could play 2, we've got a bit of a jam. Simmons is a Pax type player... very smart, not super athletic. He's at his prime, but is a damn good player in his prime. You could not expect his stats to carry to the Bulls, because Deng makes him redundant and Gordon's emergence warrants him minutes.

Wilcox is less smart and way more athletic. 

I think what would happen is Duhon would disappear from significant minutes, Hinrich would get his major minutes at the PG, Gordon, Simmons and Deng would split the 2/3 minutes. Nocioni is now also somewhat out of the loop, but he'd get whatever is leftover of SF minutes and some backup PF minutes, behind Wilcox, who would be getting third-string center minutes. Chandler would get full-time center minutes with Antonio Davis getting 15 mpg behind him.

But that's contingent on Simmons or Deng being able to handle serious minutes at the 2 guard. Deng could do it in a Jalen Rose like role (their games ARE similar, you know, except Deng with a little more defense... and that's not a bad thing at all). Simmons is a Quentin Richardson kind of player that has great stroke from the mid-range to outside the arc, and is a good passer, but lacks the quickness or the dribbles to really be a 2 guard.

I like this deal VERY MUCH. L.A. does get a bit screwed, but Dunleavy is a serious talent and his dad obviously believes in him. Considering Simmons and Wilcox would probably be demanding fairly big money after this season and next season, Sterling saves money by paying one very good player (so they believe) rather than two pretty good players. That's enough reason, along with the father-son connect, that L.A. WOULD pull this off (though I'd be not surprised to see GS send them a 2nd rounder or something).

Hinrich/Duhon/Frankie
Deng/Gordon
Simmons/Deng/Nocioni
Wilcox/Nocioni/Harrington/AD
Chandler/AD/Wilcox

Terrific lineup with an athletic big man frontcourt and a very smart 1-2-3 including their backups.

If you think about it, this is SO in the guard-oriented mold of Pax and Skiles, too. Smart, heady backcourt players that can play off the ball from Hinrich, and just really athletic, defensively talented frontcourt guys that will crash boards and score on scrappy plays.

Please, let this deal go through. Who knows, Curry may even blossom in GS with more explosive talents around him...


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Curry, Piatowski and AD to Warriors
> 
> Dunleavy and Hinrich to LA
> ...


no point for la to get hinrich, livingston is their pg of the future.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

double post.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> 
> 
> no point for la to get hinrich, livingston is their pg of the future.


Yeah ?

And Jamal was ours 

We had Elton and drafted Marcus 

Portland had Zach and traded for SAR - Stoudamire and traded for Van Exel 

Its called concentration at one position and building assets

You can seriously tell me that LA wouldn't take Hinrich right now because of the contigent maybe of Livingston 

Right


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

F.J,

Unfortuantely, the Clipps really have zero use for Hinrich.

They have Livingston (they love him and so do I - Kid was actually playing better D than O).

They have Jaric (A guy we should've given Fizer +) to get. He's been on fire.

And don't forget the Brunson factor.

Hinrich would be 4th string right now.......atleast if Skiles were coaching the CLipps.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> F.J,
> 
> Unfortuantely, the Clipps really have zero use for Hinrich.
> ...


Jaric would be traded in the package and Brunson ?

You kidding me ?

For the Clips its Dunleavy for Jaric and Hinrich for Wilcox 

Pretty fair swap if you ask me and a reasonable one when you take into account the Pops Dunleavy factor 

You can't seriously tell me Livingston and Brunson would be ahead of Hinrich on the depth charts


----------

